# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Vergeetachtigheid

## hanske

Hallo,

Ik ben 19 jaar en erg vergeetachtig. Dit is heel lastig en ik ben hiervoor al naar een dokter gegaan, maar die zegt dat hij er niks aan kan doen, en het waarschijnlijk bij mij hoort!

Heeft iemand dit ook? en hoe ga je ermee om?

ps. Ik heb een prolactinoom in mijn hoofd, en de dokter zegt dat het daar niet mee te maken heeft. Maar waar dan wel mee??

Alvast bedankt!!

Groetjes my.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Hanske, 

Ik ben 20 jaar en ik slik nu sinds kort tijdelijk (i.v.m. spanning rechtzaak) anti depressivia. Een bijwerking hiervan is vergeetachtigheid, ik moet echt alles op schrijven en op vaste plekken leggen wil k het neit kwijt raken... mijn arts zegt dat dit alleen is zolang ik deze medicatie slik. 

Gebruik jij ook medicatie? Die je bijvoorbeeld van een andere arts hebt gekregen? Daar kan het dus ook van komen. 

Verder kan het best zijn dat het bij je hoort, maar er zijn therapieën om de sterkte te verminderen, misschien kun je dokter hier na vragen. 

succes en hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt! 

Petra

----------


## hanske

Hoi Petra,

Bedankt voor je reactie!

Ik slik dostinex i.v.m. prolactinoom.

Maar art zei dat het hier niet van kwam!

hij heeft het ook niet over tips voor vergeetachtigheid gehad, enz.

nou ja, kzie wel!

Groetjes Hanske.

----------


## Petra717

als ik zo hoor, heb je er toch wel last van en zou je het graag anders zien! 

Dus ik zou je arts gewoon na vragen! 

Je bent geen zeur! 
Het gaat om jou en niet hoe je arts erover denkt! 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## hanske

> als ik zo hoor, heb je er toch wel last van en zou je het graag anders zien! 
> 
> Dus ik zou je arts gewoon na vragen! 
> 
> Je bent geen zeur! 
> Het gaat om jou en niet hoe je arts erover denkt! 
> 
> Liefs, 
> Petra


Hoi hoi,

Ja het is gewoon heel lastig als je vergeetachtig bent! Maar ja, als de arts zegt dat hij er niks aan kan doen, dan is dat denk ik ook zo.
Wel wil ik voor mijzelf geheugentraining doen!

Aan de ene kant vind ik het zelf ook een onbevredigend gevoel dat er niks aan gedaan (kan) word(en). 

Als het na een tijdje niet beter word, bel ik denk ik gewoon weer naar de dokter! Tis wel iets waar je altijd last van hebt, en is erg iritant!!

Groetjes Hanske.

----------


## Petra717

> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Ja het is gewoon heel lastig als je vergeetachtig bent! Maar ja, als de arts zegt dat hij er niks aan kan doen, dan is dat denk ik ook zo.
> Wel wil ik voor mijzelf geheugentraining doen!
> 
> Aan de ene kant vind ik het zelf ook een onbevredigend gevoel dat er niks aan gedaan (kan) word(en). 
> 
> Als het na een tijdje niet beter word, bel ik denk ik gewoon weer naar de dokter! Tis wel iets waar je altijd last van hebt, en is erg iritant!!
> 
> Groetjes Hanske.


Heb je zelf het gevoel dat het wel beter kan?

----------


## hanske

Hoi Hoi,

Ja, ik heb zelf wel het gevoel dat het ergens vandaan komt, en het beter KAN worden. Ik had daarom ook wel verwacht dat ik een scan zou krijgen of iets anders om het te bekijken en te onderzoeken. Maar ja, als een dokter dan zegt dat hij er niks aan kan doen, dan is dat heel lastig! 

Groetjes Hanske.

----------


## Petra717

Dan zal ik een second opinion aanvragen! 
Vertrouw op je gevoel! 

Ik ben nu al sinds dinsdag ochtend mijn USB-stick kwijt met daarop mijn examen werkstuk en al mijn huiswerk... en de computer back-up want onze com had giga kuren:S en nu wordt het hele examen werkstuk van 100p. overnieuw maken... Mijn vergeetachtigheid is nu zo erg dat ik vandaag een gesprek met mijn arts heb.

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## hanske

> Dan zal ik een second opinion aanvragen! 
> Vertrouw op je gevoel! 
> 
> Ik ben nu al sinds dinsdag ochtend mijn USB-stick kwijt met daarop mijn examen werkstuk en al mijn huiswerk... en de computer back-up want onze com had giga kuren:S en nu wordt het hele examen werkstuk van 100p. overnieuw maken... Mijn vergeetachtigheid is nu zo erg dat ik vandaag een gesprek met mijn arts heb.
> 
> Liefs, 
> Petra


Hey Petra,

Ik ga hier ook steeds meer over nadenken want het moet toch ergens vandaag komen. Het kan toch niet zo zijn, dat het bij je hoort. Vind ik wel apart. Hoelang heb jij het al dan, dat je dingen vergeet, en ik lees idd dat jij er ook door belemmerd word, en het is vreselijk IRI!!

Mijn vorige huisarts is weggegaan toen ik in de onderzoeken zat, en ik wil haar nu een brief sturen waarin ik alles uitleg en vertel hoe het is afgelopen, en hoe het nu gaat. Ik wil haar ook uitleggen dat ik zo vergeetachtig ben, en dat mijn huisarts nu, er niks aan kan doen.
Ik hoop dat zij nog wel tips of reacties heeft.

Dat wil ik even afwachten! 

Liefs Hanske.

----------


## Petra717

> Hey Petra,
> 
> Ik ga hier ook steeds meer over nadenken want het moet toch ergens vandaag komen. Het kan toch niet zo zijn, dat het bij je hoort. Vind ik wel apart. Hoelang heb jij het al dan, dat je dingen vergeet, en ik lees idd dat jij er ook door belemmerd word, en het is vreselijk IRI!!
> 
> Mijn vorige huisarts is weggegaan toen ik in de onderzoeken zat, en ik wil haar nu een brief sturen waarin ik alles uitleg en vertel hoe het is afgelopen, en hoe het nu gaat. Ik wil haar ook uitleggen dat ik zo vergeetachtig ben, en dat mijn huisarts nu, er niks aan kan doen.
> Ik hoop dat zij nog wel tips of reacties heeft.
> 
> Dat wil ik even afwachten! 
> 
> Liefs Hanske.


Lieve Hanske, 

Ik heb er nu 2 weken last van, het zijn echt de bijwerkingen, maar wordt steeds erger... Maar ik ben altijd al een klein beetje vergeetachtig, maar dit werdt echt te erg. Dat deze bijwerking bij mij naar boven kwam is dus door de aanleg! 
Ik ben nu gestopt met deze medicatie en nu maar hopen dat het verbeterd. Heb me arts niet kunnen spreken, maar moest ook naar mijn KNO-arts en die wist ook van deze medicatie dus...

Heel goed plan om je oude huisarts te informeren! Zou ik zeker doen! En voor jezelf opkomen! Jij weet als geen ander of je gevoel klopt of niet! wetenschap is niet alles. Ik ga zelf de althernatieve geneeswijze proberen, heb ik vandaag met me KNO-arts besloten.

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## hanske

> Lieve Hanske, 
> 
> Ik heb er nu 2 weken last van, het zijn echt de bijwerkingen, maar wordt steeds erger... Maar ik ben altijd al een klein beetje vergeetachtig, maar dit werdt echt te erg. Dat deze bijwerking bij mij naar boven kwam is dus door de aanleg! 
> Ik ben nu gestopt met deze medicatie en nu maar hopen dat het verbeterd. Heb me arts niet kunnen spreken, maar moest ook naar mijn KNO-arts en die wist ook van deze medicatie dus...
> 
> Heel goed plan om je oude huisarts te informeren! Zou ik zeker doen! En voor jezelf opkomen! Jij weet als geen ander of je gevoel klopt of niet! wetenschap is niet alles. Ik ga zelf de althernatieve geneeswijze proberen, heb ik vandaag met me KNO-arts besloten.
> 
> Liefs, 
> Petra


Beste Petra,

Verstandig dat je met deze medicijnen stopt, want een klein beetje vergeetachtig is lastig maar kan nog wel. Maar als het erger word, dan kan het niet meer!

Ja, kga oude huisarst een brief sturen, want zij wist gelijk in het begin al dat ik waarschijnlijk prolactinoom had, en dan heeft ze dus goed gehad! alleen weet ze het niet, want ze was toen al weg! kga haar dus ff brief sturen en alles vertellen en uitleggen. Ook van dit probleem!

Ik zou niet kunnen stoppen met medicijnen want dat gooit mijn hele menstruatiecyclus in de war. Dit klopt nu net mooi! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Maar kben echt heel benieuwd wat zij ervan zegt, ik hoop tenminste dat ik reactie krijg!!

Nee, je voelt idd zelf aan, hoe je je voelt en of je het een probleem vind. Een arts kan er heel anders tegen aan kijken, en voelt het probleem niet!

Wat betekent de alternatieve geneeswijze?? wat houdt dat in??

Nou sterkte met alles!

Liefs Hanske. :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Home
Onderzoek
Therapie
Consult
Contact
Vergoeding
Links
Welkom bij Therapeutisch centrum "Stateheide"
"Stateheide" is een therapeutisch centrum waar gebruik wordt gemaakt van een aantal bijzondere behandeltechnieken. 
In 1988 startten Ron Rotteveel Mansveld en Karla Zeilstra-Kalt, gezamenlijk de praktijk "Stateheide". Beiden waren praktiserend fysiotherapeut en hadden diverse studies in binnen -en buitenland gevolgd op het gebied van EAV ( Electro- Acupunctuur volgens Voll) en de acupunctuur. 
Het bleek al snel dat er in een behoefte werd voorzien. Door de goede resultaten duurde het maar kort tot velen de weg naar "Stateheide" wisten te vinden en de praktijk ook buiten Friesland een begrip werd.

Een van de grondbeginselen van "Stateheide" is dat gezocht wordt naar de achterliggende oorzaak van klachten. Hierbij wordt gekeken naar de totale mens in al zijn facetten en niet alleen naar de klacht als symptoom. 
Via diverse meet- en onderzoekstechnieken kan in kaart worden gebracht waardoor klachten zijn ontstaan en waardoor klachten in stand worden gehouden. Zo kan hoofdpijn een oorzaak hebben in voeding en steeds terugkerende bronchitis veroorzaakt worden door een sluimerend virus. Vaak blijkt dat meerdere problemen ervoor zorgen dat klachten kunnen blijven bestaan of steeds weer terugkeren. Via diverse behandelmethoden worden deze problemen stap voor stap aangepakt en het evenwicht in het lichaam hersteld. 

Videofragment



Klik op de afbeelding om een videofragment te bekijken uit de "ABD-Show" van Omrop Fryslân. Ron Mansveld legt voor dit kinderprogramma uit hoe hij te werk gaat. Voor het afspelen van een videofragment is een snelle internetverbinding (ADSL of kabel) aan te bevelen. 


Waarom Stateheide? 


Therapeutisch centrum "Stateheide"


Op "Stateheide" worden mensen behandeld voor diverse klachten. De meest voorkomende klachten zijn: migraine/ hoofdpijn, spier- en gewrichtsklachten, huidklachten/ eczeem, maag- darmproblemen, allergieën, hormonale klachten, eet- gewichtsproblemen, slaapstoornissen, burned-out syndroom en andere psychische klachten. 
Op Stateheide kan ook door een "voedsel-intolerantietest" worden uitgezocht of bepaalde voedingsmiddelen goed verdragen worden. 


© stateheide 2006 | website: mlwdesign

----------


## Petra717

wou site linken, maar ging mis...

----------


## Yv

Ik kan me voorstellen hoe het is om vergeetachtig te zijn op jonge leeftijd. Ik heb het in lichte mate en heb mezelf aangeleerd om alles bij te houden in een agenda. De beide keren dat ik zwanger was was ik veel vergeetachtiger. Dan kom je tot de ontdekking dat niet alles is op te schrijven om te onthouden. Op m'n werk was dit lastig, want ik vergat iets te doen wat ik tussen neus en lippen had afgesproken. Op een gegeven moment hielp het bij mij om dit open te gooien en dat ik de tijd moest nemen om het toch op te schrijven. Bij mij kwam dit door hormonen van de zwangerschap en het gaat vanzelf weer over. Wel kan ik me voorstellen dat het bij jou ook met hormonen te maken kan hebben. Misschien maakt je lichaam diezelfde hoeveelheid hormonen aan als bij vrouwen die zwanger zijn. Ik zou niet weten wat je daaraan kan doen. Maar wat wel kan helpen is dus voor jezelf de tijd nemen om dingen op te schrijven en spullen op vaste plekken laten. Zo laat ik mijn sleutels altijd op een kastje in de gang. Zo raak ik ze niet kwijt. Ook mijn bril heeft een vaste plek. Misschien heb je er iets aan. In ieder geval succes ermee.

----------


## hanske

> Ik kan me voorstellen hoe het is om vergeetachtig te zijn op jonge leeftijd. Ik heb het in lichte mate en heb mezelf aangeleerd om alles bij te houden in een agenda. De beide keren dat ik zwanger was was ik veel vergeetachtiger. Dan kom je tot de ontdekking dat niet alles is op te schrijven om te onthouden. Op m'n werk was dit lastig, want ik vergat iets te doen wat ik tussen neus en lippen had afgesproken. Op een gegeven moment hielp het bij mij om dit open te gooien en dat ik de tijd moest nemen om het toch op te schrijven. Bij mij kwam dit door hormonen van de zwangerschap en het gaat vanzelf weer over. Wel kan ik me voorstellen dat het bij jou ook met hormonen te maken kan hebben. Misschien maakt je lichaam diezelfde hoeveelheid hormonen aan als bij vrouwen die zwanger zijn. Ik zou niet weten wat je daaraan kan doen. Maar wat wel kan helpen is dus voor jezelf de tijd nemen om dingen op te schrijven en spullen op vaste plekken laten. Zo laat ik mijn sleutels altijd op een kastje in de gang. Zo raak ik ze niet kwijt. Ook mijn bril heeft een vaste plek. Misschien heb je er iets aan. In ieder geval succes ermee.


Beste Yv,

Ik ben blij dat ik niet de enige ben die vergeetachtig is. Ik schrijf ook alles op in mijn agenda, en dit werkt inderdaad wel goed! Hiervoor gebruikte ik weleens losse briefjes maar die raakte ik altijd kwijt! Wat vervelend dat je nog vergeetachtiger was, toen je zwanger was! Het zou idd best kunnen dat het met mij ook met de hormonen te maken heeft! Had ik zelf nog niet aan gedacht! Maar mijn huisarts heeft het hier niet over gehad. Hij zei dat het waarschijnlijk bij mij hoorde. Is niet echt leuk om te horen, maar misschien is het wel zo! kweet het niet! Ik heb idd ook al wel vaste plekjes waar ik mijn portemonnee, telefoon,agenda neerleg, want dit was ik ook altijd kwijt! Het helpt idd wel om vaste plekken te hebben. Dit merk ik voor mijzelf! 

ff paar vragen: Hou oud ben je? en ben je al lang vergeetachtig? Ik had het vroeger ook al, zegt mijn moeder tenminste! 

Nou, groetjes hanske.

----------


## Yavahn

Hai Hanske,

heb je ivm wat je hebt ook operaties gehad? Ik ben namelijk 4 keer onder narcose geweest wegens pappilair carcinoom operaties en werd door de narcoses heel erg "dement". Ik weet hoe frustrerend het is om alles te vergeten....voor een pak melk naar de winkel gaan en in de winkel echt niet meer weten dat je voor dat ene pak melk komt....of als je tegen iemand iets wilt zeggen en onderbroken wordt en vervolgens heel gefrustreerd raakt omdat je niet meer weet wat je wilde zeggen....steeds dubbele afspraken maken omdat je vergeet iets op te schrijven...ik was tijdens mijn operaties ook pas 22! Dus misschien als je narcoses hebt gehad, dat het daarvan komt....

Groetjes Yvonne

----------


## hanske

> Hai Hanske,
> 
> heb je ivm wat je hebt ook operaties gehad? Ik ben namelijk 4 keer onder narcose geweest wegens pappilair carcinoom operaties en werd door de narcoses heel erg "dement". Ik weet hoe frustrerend het is om alles te vergeten....voor een pak melk naar de winkel gaan en in de winkel echt niet meer weten dat je voor dat ene pak melk komt....of als je tegen iemand iets wilt zeggen en onderbroken wordt en vervolgens heel gefrustreerd raakt omdat je niet meer weet wat je wilde zeggen....steeds dubbele afspraken maken omdat je vergeet iets op te schrijven...ik was tijdens mijn operaties ook pas 22! Dus misschien als je narcoses hebt gehad, dat het daarvan komt....
> 
> Groetjes Yvonne


Hoi Yvonne,

Bedankt voor je reactie!!
Sorry dat ik nu pas reageer maar ik kwam nu de site weer tegen en toen zag ik je bericht staan!!

Ik heb geen operaties gehad, dus daar kan het niet van komen! wel een keer mri scan en allerlei andere onderzoeken, maar heeft denk ik niet mee te maken. Wel kan het dus zo zijn, wat al erder gezegd is op dit forum, dat ik dezelfde hoeveelheid hormoon aanmaak als zwangere vrouwen en daardoor dus vergeetachtig ben!! kweet niet, maar zou wel kunnen...

maar ja, hoe kom je erachter he!? mn huisarst heeft vorige keer gezegd dat het bij mij hoort dus die neemt mij (vind ik) niet serieus!! erg lastig. Nou, kmoet 5 juli naar internist voor controle en dan ga ik het gewoon met hem overleggen, en hopelijk neemt hij mij wel serieus en komt er egt iets uit waardoor het komt!!

Maar jij bent dus al wel vaak geopereerd, maar waarvoor dan?? ik ken het niet.. wat is dat dan?? en ben je nu nog erg vergeetachtig? of was het alleen na die operatie?? sorry veel vragen maar kijk maar of je wilt antwoorden..

liefs hans.

----------


## Yavahn

Hai Hans,

raar als je huisarts zegt dat het bij je hoort....klinkt idd niet erg serieus...!! Alvast heel veel succes voor 5 juli!!

Ik ben idd al vaak geopereerd, voor schildklierkanker met uitzaaiingen in de lymfeklieren in de hals...is inmiddels 3,5 jaar geleden sinds de laatste operatie, dus hard op weg naar de 5 jaar kankervrij... Gelukkig ben ik nu niet meer zo vergeetachtig als eerst, langzaamaan wordt het wel wat beter, maar zoals je leest....heeft 3,5 jaar geduurd, je hebt er een hoop geduld voor nodig...

Liefs Yvonne

----------


## hanske

> Hai Hans,
> 
> raar als je huisarts zegt dat het bij je hoort....klinkt idd niet erg serieus...!! Alvast heel veel succes voor 5 juli!!
> 
> Ik ben idd al vaak geopereerd, voor schildklierkanker met uitzaaiingen in de lymfeklieren in de hals...is inmiddels 3,5 jaar geleden sinds de laatste operatie, dus hard op weg naar de 5 jaar kankervrij... Gelukkig ben ik nu niet meer zo vergeetachtig als eerst, langzaamaan wordt het wel wat beter, maar zoals je leest....heeft 3,5 jaar geduurd, je hebt er een hoop geduld voor nodig...
> 
> Liefs Yvonne


Hai Yvonne,

Fijn dat je ff reactie geeft!!
Ja, ik ben blij dat jullie het ook raar vinden, want ik had er ook geen fijn gevoel over dat hij dat had gezegd. maar ja, zegt een huisarts dit, want moet je dan.... zucht....

Maar wat erg dat je kanker hebt gehad!! Wel fijn dat het nu goed met je gaat en hopelijk blijft het zo!! Ook heel fijn dat je geheugen beter word!! Ja, geduld heb je egt nodig, daar was ik idd al achter!! Nou ja, als het maar beter word, dan heb ik wel geduld!! en als ik duidelijkheid heb over de klacht en wat het kan zijn...

Nu ben ik nog erg vergeetachtig, kweet niet of het erger word, khoop het niet, maar ik heb nog wel meer klachten, en alles bij elkaar lijkt heel veel op problemen met de schildklier, dus daar ben ik nou naar het kijken en informeren! 

Bij de schildklier is het namelijk een heeeeel bekend probleem dat je heel vergeetachtig bent! en met alle symptomen verder lijkt het heel veel op schildklierproblemen bij mij! Natuurlijk niet leuk, maar dan heeft je probleem wel eindelijk een naam en dat lijkt mij wel heel fijn!!

Ik ga het in ieder geval 5 Juli met mijn internist overleggen en ik hoop dat hij mij WEL serieus neemt!! 

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!!

liefs hans.

----------

